# Need a source to purchase Nexgard & Revolution



## Ellimaybel

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking for a trustworthy website where I can purchase single doses of Nexgard and Revolution. My vet charges almost $30 a pill and that's just not an option. 1800petmeds does not offer single doses, I haven't been able to find a site that does. Please hook me up. I found a website but it doesn't look like there are any credentials whatsoever to it and I don't trust it.


----------



## llombardo

I think that is going to be the average price on the Nexgard. You might get it per dose cheaper of you buy 3 or 6 at a time.


----------



## MythicMut

Vet markups are terrible. There was one item that I used to buy in bulk that vets typically charged 40 to 60 cents for. I paid 6 cents per tablet for the same brand. I noted a couple of sites below but you will have to check if they have what you want and if they sell pills individually. 

This is a reputable site. I have used it many, many times and always been happy. Nexgard is 3 for approx. $60.00 ($20.00 ea).
KV Supply - Pet Supplies since 1979. 

Another good one is: Discount Pet Meds & Supplies + More | PetMedPros

Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products currently has a 15% off everything sale for a couple of days


----------



## Magwart

I agree with MythicMutt--buy a three-pack, and save yourself $10/pill over what you'd pay at the vet!

Be sure you order from an accredited "Vet-VIPPS" pharmacy, certified by the National Association of Boards of Pharmacy:
Online Pet Pharmacies

Buying from a Vet-VIPPS site gives you good peace of mind that you're getting the same stuff the vet sells, manufactured in the US for the US market (not weird gray-market goods imported from...somewhere). 

I've bought lots of pet meds from KV Supply and Valley Vet. Both have great customer service (if you call, it's easy to talk to a real person). Both ship quickly too.

Here's Valley Vet to add to the list you've already got: https://www.valleyvet.com/index.html


----------



## Ellimaybel

So thanks for the attempts at helping guys and gals. I actually just called Diane (from enzymesdiane.com) and asked her... While she suggested my best bet for single doses was Ebay she had another helpful link. So I wanted to share it. Even though I couldn't purchase single doses, two 3 packs of Nexguard for my dogs would have cost $10 less than the single doses for all 4 of my animals at the vet. You can also purchase "prescription" medicine through www.petbucket.com The prices for heartguard were unbeatable. Hope this may help others who find themselves in hard times every now and then.


----------



## dogma13

I was going to suggest canada vet.com.Great prices!Petbucket is actually a couple of $ less!!Nice


----------



## eddie1976E

I usually get mine from drs. forsterandsmith...


----------



## Jax08

I should start ordering online. Especially my interceptor. $60 thru the vet to order and mail to me. Might as well pay $42 and order myself!


----------



## Magwart

Ellimaybel said:


> You can also purchase "prescription" medicine through www.petbucket.com The prices for heartguard were unbeatable. Hope this may help others who find themselves in hard times every now and then.


Just looked at that site and I would pass. It ships from Singapore. The company is based in the UK. 

A US consumer will have zero protection -- these drugs aren't manufactured for the USA market, aren't regulated by the US FDA etc. If they "accidentally" ship you poisoned counterfeit drugs from China or sugar pills with no active ingredients labeled as your brand of HW protection...then what? 

I think it's worth paying a few bucks more to buy from a Vet-VIPS accredited pharmacy based in the US selling the same stuff my vet would sell. The risk of foreign meds (from Asia, no less) just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Gretchen

Pet Shed - ships from Australia.


----------



## Ellimaybel

Wow, my thread got completely retitled for me and I didn't even want it to be. Kind of rude. Actually, more than rude. I picked my title for my thread. I didn't realize that moderating a forum meant completely changing what people wrote. Where was that in the rules? I was looking for a single dose link but whatever. I found what I needed. Back to lurking.

Thank you all


----------



## Ellimaybel

Magwart said:


> Just looked at that site and I would pass. It ships from Singapore. The company is based in the UK.
> 
> A US consumer will have zero protection -- these drugs aren't manufactured for the USA market, aren't regulated by the US FDA etc. If they "accidentally" ship you poisoned counterfeit drugs from China or sugar pills with no active ingredients labeled as your brand of HW protection...then what?
> 
> I think it's worth paying a few bucks more to buy from a Vet-VIPS accredited pharmacy based in the US selling the same stuff my vet would sell. The risk of foreign meds (from Asia, no less) just isn't worth it to me.


A "few bucks more"? I value the input, but there is a massive difference of opinion in what you are claiming is just a "few bucks more". I'm talking that a single dose for each of my 4 animals through my vet would have cost me $100 after tax versus a 3 month supply for each of my dogs would have cost me less than $86 after tax. 

Regardless, I do value input and I will look into the credentials.


----------



## Magwart

KV Supply, Valley Vet, and Drs. Foster and Smith are Vet-VIPPS accredited, selling a 3-pack for around $60. You don't have to pay vet prices to get RX drugs from an accredited pharmacy. You'll still save a lot ordering legitimate U.S.-made drugs from a legitimate source, without the worry of "what if" coming from Singapore.


----------



## NINADOG

I've purchased products from Pet Shed for many years with no problem. They carry Revolution but don't know about your brand of heart wormer. I"ve used their own brand (NuHeart) for my 3 GSDs which is Ivermectin and it's $14.95 6pk/lg dog plus shipping of around $5.95. They don't require a Rx. The only problem I've had on rare occasion was a delay in getting the order once it was shipped. They're located in Australia so may have been tied up in customs, but it's not often this happens. I've been buying from them for the past 15 yrs.


----------



## Ellimaybel

Boy guys and gals that was a hassle! After much consideration of all points I decided to go with pet shed. But first I had to call my bank and have them unlock the overseas/outside state block they have on their members accounts. It did cost a little more through this site than with the petbucket site but not much as it was just shipping. Hopefully I'll be receiving the things I ordered in a timely manner.


----------

